# One of my shrimp tanks with nice algae growing in there



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the pictures of Shrimps tank with lots of algae. Algae is a nature food for shripms

I'm specially grow algae in tanks to have lots of nature shrimps food.
Recently I've added fast growing plants into that tank to stop algae from crazy growing for now.

On the second picture, you can see that stargrass plant is covered with algae 'hair'


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw igor any success breeding crs?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> btw igor any success breeding crs?


I have about 10 babies that have been born 1.5 months ago.
Initially it was about 20 of them, but not all are survived.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant ever seem to get green algae, i only get the brown algae and sometimes the dark black algae, both it seems the shrimps dont eat....when i used to have a t5ho light in my old guppy tank i had lots of the green algea and used to pull some off the plants and put it in my shrimp tank and the shrimps would love to eat it. Now i have different lights so i cant seem to get green algea. Is there another way to grow some in a cup or something?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> I cant ever seem to get green algae, i only get the brown algae and sometimes the dark black algae, both it seems the shrimps dont eat....when i used to have a t5ho light in my old guppy tank i had lots of the green algea and used to pull some off the plants and put it in my shrimp tank and the shrimps would love to eat it. Now i have different lights so i cant seem to get green algea. Is there another way to grow some in a cup or something?


I found that black algae grow with high PH. 
In all other cases I have nice green algae. This tank on the pictures is new one. In a month these green algae will die and turn brown. So, I prevent of from growing too much with more plants.

I usually seed algae scooping it from glasses in one tank and put in a another one.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Would putting a glass of water in a window to get sunlight make green algae?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Would putting a glass of water in a window to get sunlight make green algae?


It works during summer, but not now.
In summer I have kept a plastic bottle with water on a windowsill and algae grew there.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Tanning bed in winter


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have about 10 babies that have been born 1.5 months ago.
> Initially it was about 20 of them, but not all are survived.


damn me too. they all died. your correct about fluval shrimp substrate it doesnt longer maintain ph after 3 times of 10 percent waterchange


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Keep working on it guys. You're getting there.
Even a good breed can only call a %50 survival rate good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

